# Ovulation Dates and IUI



## jennyewren (May 5, 2010)

Hi All 

I wonder if any of you could point me in the right direction for a reliable ovulation calendar/calculator as pretty much every sight I go onto gives me a different answer.  DH and I are going to a clinic in Denmark for treatment.  The clinic have advised me to start testing on day 13 of my cycle (currently 30 days long) and they think that my most fertile days will be days 15/16.  Should I follow their advice and book everthing for those days (flights and hotels)?  On the Clearblue ovulation tester pack it says to test from day 13 and the 48 hours after that I am most fertile.  Perhaps I should hedge my bets and just book everything for day 15.  Has anyone any suggestions as I am starting to confuse myself!


----------



## twinter12 (Jun 28, 2011)

I use the Clear Blue website download

http://www.clearblue.com/uk/cycle-calendar.php

/links


----------



## jennyewren (May 5, 2010)

Thanks twinter for your help


----------

